
VS Code June 2018 - ronjouch
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_25
======
raghavkhanna
Just wanted to thank the VSCode team for this fantastic editor, recently
discovered it and has become my daily driver. Keep up the excellent work!

~~~
rollulus
I second that. Today I was using it, and I thought: Microsoft messed so many
things up beyond recognition, but what a brilliant product did they make with
vscode!

~~~
HashBasher
Plus, if t hey end up screwing it up very badly, we can just fork it and
maintain a good version.

------
piotrkubisa
> Outline view

Thanks VSCode team for bringing this feature to the editor. I can't even
mention how long I waited to see it in the next version of the Sublime Text (I
still have hope) and the VSCode.

BTW why outline in IDEs is always in the different panel? Sometimes I feel
like I would like to have an "org-mode" or a "workflowy" feel. I mean all
references to classes, method, functions etc. displayed below the file in the
sidebar. Then if I have errors or warning in hello() function I will be able
to quickly find where I have a problem in my code - I need to only look on
file list and I will see 2E bagde near src/main.c file and 1E at hello() and
foo() functions. No need to lookup the 'Problems' panel anymore for quick
fixes. And for markdown files it will be just like a table of contents.

~~~
jazoom
When I saw it this morning I instantly loved it. But for some reason if I
select the option for it to follow the cursor whenever I click on an item in
the list it scrolls the list back to where the cursor is in the document.

It's a super obvious bug so it's possibly already fixed. And they've probably
added 3 features for the next release while they're at it. Amazing development
speed.

------
quaunaut
For the last several months I've been in a perpetual state of switching back
and forth between Atom and VS Code. So far, I find myself continually
frustrated.

Undoubtedly, Atom is slow to start up in a new folder. But in exchange for
that initial speed, I get:

* Universally better keybinds. From better split editor(even using the newest VS Code Insiders, which has new split editing binds/tools), to better Vim integration(having to spam j or k to go up/down lines), Atom keybinds(whether official or from the community) seem to just work intelligently.

* Teletype in VS Code is just rough.(CAVEAT: I've not used Atom's, so it may be just as bad.) From it breaking many keybinds for as long as you have your experience shared(using vim `o` to newline and indent is genuinely a 50/50 as to whether it works, and there's a lot more where that came from), to difficulty for the sharer to track the people they've shared with, to the inbuilt console just failing to let one of my sharees to run my tests.

* The number and usefulness of addons in the VS Code community seems to be just consistently a step below. ElixirLS[1] is official on VS Code, yet breaks fairly often- yet never does on Atom, despite it being merely a test! There's no alternative for Advanced Open File[2]. I understand this is an ecosystem problem and that I can contribute to fixing it, but with it being so frequent I often get frustrated.

Furthermore, I really want to know the future of these two projects, plus
atom/xray[3]. Because if Atom can get VSCode's speed, I don't see a point to
Atom. Alternatively, if VSCode could just get better along the edges, that
would similarly be a huge improvement. Both are so fantastic and so close to
my ideal(at this point, I have more language issues than editor issues), so
both being under the same roof I don't see as inherently negative- but
investing in either also seems foolhardy.

\------------------

1\. [https://github.com/JakeBecker/elixir-
ls](https://github.com/JakeBecker/elixir-ls) 2\.
[https://atom.io/packages/advanced-open-
file](https://atom.io/packages/advanced-open-file) 3\.
[https://github.com/atom/xray](https://github.com/atom/xray)

~~~
jamesgeck0
> to better Vim integration(having to spam j or k to go up/down lines)

What movement command are you trying to use that isn't working? All the basic
up/down movement commands should be supported.

[https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim/blob/master/ROADMAP.md](https://github.com/VSCodeVim/Vim/blob/master/ROADMAP.md)

~~~
softwaregirl
I think he means that you have to spam j/k instead of just holding it down.
ie. if you hold j you expect the cursor to keep moving up, with vs code it
will just move up a single line.

~~~
chillee
That shouldn't be an issue. Check the README. This is a common issue people
run into on Macs.

------
dylrich
Portable mode is huge for those of us who have worked in places with
unnecessarily restrictive IT departments :)

~~~
abhinavk
With this release, it is also possible to install it without admin privileges.

------
2trill2spill
I currently use VS Code when developing on MacOS and Windows but it would be
awesome if VS Code worked out of the box for FreeBSD my preferred development
machine. Unfortunately the electron team doesn't really seem to care about
FreeBSD, even though a bunch of FreeBSD devs are willing to do most of the
work, and there's a $750 dollarsource bounty[1]. But maybe the VS Code team
could help encourage the electron team to be more receptive of other
platforms.

[1]:
[https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/3797](https://github.com/electron/electron/issues/3797)

~~~
dingo_bat
> bunch of FreeBSD devs are willing to do most of the work

I mean the whole thing is on github. I'm sure electron will be happy to merge
a pr.

~~~
2trill2spill
They wont merge the pr unless FreeBSD is added to their CI infrastructure so
it's properly supported. But the electron team doesn't want to do the work of
adding FreeBSD to their CI. It puts FreeBSD in a catch 22 because either the
electron team needs to allow access to the CI infrastructure to a few FreeBSD
devs so they can do the work or the Electron team needs to do the work.

------
kup0
Though I love Sublime's cold open speed, VS Code is my second favorite editor
on Mac, and I appreciate how they've continued to make significant updates and
improvements over time. My use cases are simple, so I am not the best person
to give a thorough review of its deep IDE-level features.

But overall, I have really enjoyed using it and IMHO it's one of the best
examples of an electron app out today. MS has done some great performance
tuning to make it not feel so much like an electron app. I have a love/hate
relationship with MS as I'm sure many do, but this is some of their work that
really shines.

------
cygned
The grid editor layout is a major improvement I have been waiting for! Can’t
wait any longer to try it out.

------
candiodari
I wish they'd make something like liveshare and make it more universally
accessible, so I could use vscode on my laptop but have the editing/changes
happen on another/desktop machines.

------
dingo_bat
That changelist is fucking huge! It took me a proper 20 minutes to just read
through each new feature.

------
corbin
Hope it gets multiple monitor support soon, keep expecting it after using
visual studio.

~~~
dingo_bat
What would that entail?

~~~
oblio
Probably changes to Electron, I don't think it has multi-monitor support.

~~~
dingo_bat
No, I mean what does it mean for an app to have multi-monitor support? Isn't
that usually a domain for the window manager. The app can be dragged from one
monitor to another.

~~~
oblio
IDEs especially have a lot of panels. Those can be moved around in the window
or even outside of the window.

So you can have the code window, the debug window, etc.

So what people actually want is multi-window support.

------
kbumsik
I can't believe they can add this huge feature set every month!

